# Hublot Big Bang Evolution - Suspect?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

I've recently agreed to purchase a Big Bang from a reputable seller on the bay. I have a few suspisions about the watch. Mainly the engraving of "Stainless Steel" and "Titanium" on the caseback near the lugs. I have seen this on one other watch of this model. Is it because this is an older or newer version of this watch or is it a fake?

I have also contacted Hublot through their website and by email.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't heard back from Hublot regarding authenticity or a serial lookup.

Hublotista responded, saying that I need to send the watch in for a service to get a WISEkey.

Any member comments on the watch?


----------



## silvertonesx24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Too thick second hand, too widely-kerned serial number are the dead giveaways.

Definite replica, do not buy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

More more comments?

Attached is a URL to the listing: Hublot Big Bang Evolution in Titanium and Stainless Steel 48mm | eBay


----------



## baxter465 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's the hublot evo V6 rep... Look at the movement


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

fake


----------

